# BuyVM 128MB OpenVZ NJ



## D. Strout (Jul 31, 2014)

In the low-end VPS realm, BuyVM is a "classic". I've been with them for a while now, starting in their Las Vegas location and now in their New Jersey location. I've always liked BuyVM for their "touch of insanity" (and of course pony), but one thing that truly makes them exceptional is their custom control panel. I got my first taste of that right around when SolusVM had the major bug that brought down RamNode for a few days and threatened thousands of other hosts. Since then, I've constantly been impressed with their fast support times, friendly staff, and of course: the VPSes.

 

The VPS I'm reviewing today is a yearly 128MB OpenVZ VPS in New Jersey. I use it as one of my DNS boxes, so it's sitting fairly quietly most of the time. I did, however, use it for a while as an SSH "gateway" with an SSH server running on port 443 so that I could connect on my (former) school's highly restrictive network. It works well and reliably at both these tasks. What I like most about BuyVM VPSes is the plethora of extras that you get. Naturally, my favorite is the option of having a /64 of IPv6 addresses, even on OpenVZ. Of course, there are other things too, like the daily backups, Ubuntu mirror, unmetered internal network, unmetered inbound bandwidth, etc.

 

Since there are plenty of reviews with benchmarks and specs of BuyVM boxes, I'll leave all that be and mention what I like best of all about BuyVM. That is, their community participation. Francisco and Aldryic are both very active on here, being the #3 and #4 top posters. They bring a liberal touch of pony, but are also serious about the industry and show it through their posts. Aldryic is the member with the most "thanks" on here, reflecting the quality of what he posts, even if it's just calling out bullshit when he sees it. How does all this bear on the service of my VPS? Well, it doesn't directly, but when I see it I know these are guys that can really be trusted with my data, my money, and my time. You can't ask for a better VPS company than that.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2014)

That's awesome.

Thanks, RT'ing this to twitter 

Francisco


----------



## Tim (Sep 25, 2014)

I started being a client years back with a 128 ovz and it's still with me to this day. I grabbed a 256 for another project and it's been running all of my VOIP services fantastically. I ran 1Gb and 2Gb plans for game servers for a while. I recently took the plunge and got myself a storage node on KVM and it's been a smile ear to ear. With all the horrible security breaches with cloud services I decided my server had to be hosted by me. I know Francisco and company take security very seriously. I love the community even if it can be a bit insane at times. I feel like I've made life long friends at BuyVM. I have recently had been given a chance to professionally work with Frantech on a project and I was amazed at the professional behavior behind the scenes. They tought me a lot in a very short peroid of time and I am greatful for their expertice.

Viva la pony.


----------



## drmike (Sep 25, 2014)

Your story @Tim is similar to mine with BuyVM.

Rare company in a sea of child operators, hacker wanna bes and gaming kids pretending to be hosts.

Trust goes around a long race track and the pony stable runs the good race.  Never been let down by them and I know they've taken a lot of bad packets due to me 

I run around and give other providers a try (well a few when something seems different or neat).  I always run back to BuyVM and their stable operation.   Still parked on an annual and probably will have that for many years to come.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> stable operation


I see what you did there >_>

Thanks for the kind words guys :3


----------

